# Lautstärkeregelung mit Alsa und5.1-Surround-Sound?

## Tommy[D]

Ich kopier mal meine Frage aus #gentoo.de hier rein:

Ich hab bei mir Surround-Sound mit Alsa nach http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound eingerichtet, allerdings scheine ich jetzt keinen Regler mehr zu haben, um die Lautstärke insgesamt zu regeln, mit alsamixer kann ich nur einzelne Kanäle ändern, weiß hier jemand Rat und kann mir weiterhelfen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

welche soundkarte hast du? (lspci -vv)

welchen treiber verwendest du dafür und welche alsa version?

hat alsamixer bei dir keinen master channel?

----------

## Tommy[D]

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> welche soundkarte hast du? (lspci -vv)
> 
> welchen treiber verwendest du dafür und welche alsa version?
> 
> hat alsamixer bei dir keinen master channel?

 

```
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.15  USE="midi oss -debug" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 .....
```

Und alsamixer hat nen master channel, aber der scheint keine Funktion zu haben, jedenfalls ändert sich an der Lautstärke nichts, wenn ich ihn leiser mache oder mute.

----------

## Tommy[D]

Hat keiner hier Alsa + 5.1 Sound und möchte oder kann die Lautstärke regeln?  :Shocked: 

----------

## phate

Einfach mal die Suche benutzen, es gibt hier bereits Threads wie Sand am Meer zu diesem Thema. Such einfach mal nach "Software Volume" oder "Software Master"  :Wink: 

----------

## Tommy[D]

Also ausschließlich Programme nutzen, die die Lautstärke selbstständig intern regeln?

Immerhin scheint dies z.B. bei mplayer und Audacious möglich zu sein, auch wenn die Option bei Audacious gut versteckt ist.

Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen, wieso ich nicht die globale Lautstärke regeln/ändern kann oder wie das möglich ist.

----------

## phate

Nein -,- Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B., deine asound.conf bzw. .asoundrc so zu konfigurieren, dass du einen Software-Volumemaster erhälst. Die genau Konfiguration hängt aber davon ab, was für eine Soundumgebung du verwendest, also etwa normalen Stereosound oder vieleicht 5.1, und davon, ob du vieleicht noch andere Sachen in diesen Dateien konfiguriert hast, etwa Signalfilterung für den Subwoofer.

----------

## achimh

hallo tommy

meinst du keinen regler bei xfce4-mixer?

weil genau dasselbe problem hab ich teilweise auch.

wenn das so ist probier mal xfce4-mixer als root zu starten, das klappt bei mir einwandfrei

----------

## blice

Kann Es sein, daß 5.1 / 7.1 / DTS  ein allgemeines problem von Alsa ist ? Bisher habe ich hier noch in keinem Thread ne vernünftige Lösung gefunden . 

Eventuell sollte man mal alle Threads die sich mit Alsa / Surround beschäftigen in einem Beitrag verlinken - und den dann an die Alsa-Leute schicken.

Wenn tausende gentoo-user das nicht hinkriegen, gehe "ich" mal davon aus, daß Linux allgemein Probleme damit hat.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *blice wrote:*   

> Kann Es sein, daß 5.1 / 7.1 / DTS  ein allgemeines problem von Alsa ist ? Bisher habe ich hier noch in keinem Thread ne vernünftige Lösung gefunden . 
> 
> Eventuell sollte man mal alle Threads die sich mit Alsa / Surround beschäftigen in einem Beitrag verlinken - und den dann an die Alsa-Leute schicken.
> 
> Wenn tausende gentoo-user das nicht hinkriegen, gehe "ich" mal davon aus, daß Linux allgemein Probleme damit hat.

 

nicht wirklich, man muss nur mal die alsa dokus gescheit durcharbeiten!!

natürlich ist das nichts für den 0815 klick-user, da gebe ich dir recht, ein anständiger gentoo wiki eintrag würde dem schon fast gerecht werden. da muss man nur deinen "deppen" finden der sich den aufwand macht  :Wink: 

ontopic: die lösung von phate scheint mir auch die koscherste zu sein. im alsa wiki stehen einige informationen zu diesem thema

mfg

----------

## Tommy[D]

Also, zuerst einmal: Nein, ich benutz kein xfce. Und ich habe Regler bei alsamixer, nur halt keine Möglichkeit, global alle 6 Kanäle gleichzeitig die Lautstärke zu regeln.

wie gesagt, die Konfig entspricht der aus dem genannten HowTo, keine weiteren Einstellungen bei Alsa selbst.

Naja, im Moment komm ich mit den Software-Modus der einzelnen Programme aus und ich hab nicht viel Zeit, also werd ichs wohl erst einmal dabei belassen.

Vielleicht probier ich mal nen Software-Volumemaster in Alsa, wenn ich mal genug Zeit und Geduld dafür habe. Bis dahin: Falls vorher jemand was dahin gemacht hat und das HowTo aus meinem ersten Beitrag entsprechend erweitern könnte oder hier beschreiben würde, wie er es gemacht hat, wäre schön.  :Smile: 

----------

